# Aint keen on the new "logo"



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up

jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

southTT said:


> Not keen on the new logo-too mk2 oriented for me :?
> cheers
> jon


and your sig strip now isn't?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I quite like it actually. Clean and simple. 8)


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

southTT said:


> Not keen on the new logo-too mk2 oriented for me :?
> cheers
> jon


Me neither jon :?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

jammyd said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Not keen on the new logo-too mk2 oriented for me :?
> ...


Paul,Sig strip changed without my permission,so got rid of it
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We try to keep the image of the club up to date. It look a lot of deliberation before the logo was updated, and we've been graduallty catching up with things like the sigs, membership cards etc etc making everything match up.

I know it's now a Mk2 TT as part of the TTOC logo, but at the size of image used on the sigs it's not glaringly obvious that it's one or the other (Mk1 / Mk2). So far it's been generally accepted without any problems which I'm aware of.

The sigs are provided as part of the club membership and are hosted on the TTOC server. So they will from time to time be updated or changed to fit with the rest of the club website or image if needed.

The main problem was had was that we either stuck forever with the Mk1 logo for everything, which would make people in Mk2's or future Mk's feel left out. Or the other option was to update the logo each time a new Mk was presented, which is the way we are going with. It might have been nice to offer a choice of which logo members had on any related club material, but it's just not practical with either time or money to produce both. Having said that tho, I am hoping that for things like the club clothing, if nothing else, our new supplier set up will mean we can offer a choice of logo. We're still setting that up currently tho but there will be an annoucement once it's all ready for ordering. 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> We try to keep the image of the club up to date. It look a lot of deliberation before the logo was updated, and we've been graduallty catching up with things like the sigs, membership cards etc etc making everything match up.


Nick, for what it's worth I think you're doing the right thing.  The club has to adapt to change whether that is to accommodate new models or just reflect the profile of the membership.

I can see you're trying to appease everyone by offering the old logo, but I think you must be clear to distinguish it as the 'vintage' logo or even 'historical' logo so as not to confuse and dilute the club identity - whichever camp you support.

As i've said i actually like the new look and hopefully others will become used to it over time. It's progress mate and like it or not you just can't stop it. :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyhow whats wrong with the MkII :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyhow whats wrong with the MkII :lol: :lol:


This little lot apparently... :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=151541&p=1549296#p1549296


----------

